# Looking for "scary" bass-heavy "music" for Halloween.



## Grinder

I was looking for some "dub-step" with "heavy drops" (I'd heard OF this genre, but I really had no idea what it was - other than music with lots of low bass), to test a sub I'd recently converted from sealed to ported, and when I ran across this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iTpvhtdqZU&t=1021s it got me thinking...

Last Halloween I made a bloody-knife-wielding dummy, and had a some AtmosFX video clips in the living room window on a 48" flat screen, with the audio from the videos, along with a custom made audio mix of church bells, screams, groans, thunder, etc., playing from a hidden speaker between the porch and window.

Everyone seemed to enjoy it - scary and novel enough to be kewl for the adolescents (and us older "kids"), and more or less at the edge of too scary for the very young.

So, this year I plan to project AtmosFX stuff onto the front window (through an ordinary white bedsheet), to fill the whole window, for much more life-like imagery (along with the same dummy and audio).

...Now, here's where the "scary" dub-step (or whatever one might call it) music comes in. I would play it in the garage (I have all of the necessary audio gear for the job), cutting much of the highs and mids (to keep neighborhood disturbance at an acceptable level, while keeping anyone from entering the garage) via the mostly-closed garage door. 

I only listened to the first few tracks of the "mix" at the above YouTube link, and I thought the first track was the closest to what (I think) I'm looking for (I don't really know what I'm looking for, but that first track seemed like it might be the right sort of thing - in any case, it got me thinking about all this..).

Any suggestions?

Sorry for the long post. If nothing else, maybe it will give someone an idea or two for their own Halloween extravaganza.


----------



## Lycancatt

look up an artist called figure, he does remixes of a lot of horror movies and such. also epending on what your going for exactly, skepta has some neat tracks. if you cut out a lot of the mids/highs wouldn't you lose the impact of familiarity for the scary movie tunes?


----------



## Grinder

Lycancatt said:


> look up an artist called figure, he does remixes of a lot of horror movies and such. also epending on what your going for exactly, skepta has some neat tracks. if you cut out a lot of the mids/highs wouldn't you lose the impact of familiarity for the scary movie tunes?


Thanks for the suggestions (and for your feedback about the mids/highs), I'll certainly check them out.

As for attenuating the mids/highs through the partially-closed garage door (no EQ, mind you), my only intent is to avoid overpowering the sound from the speaker beside the porch (and there's a bit of important dialogue in the AtmosFX video clips), which might not be enough of an issue to worry about. But the garage is only about 25' to the right of the porch (and speaker). Also, I'll want the garage sounds to be loud enough for some "scary" low-bass impact.


----------



## Grinder

Lycancatt said:


> look up an artist called figure, he does remixes of a lot of horror movies and such. also epending on what your going for exactly, skepta has some neat tracks. if you cut out a lot of the mids/highs wouldn't you lose the impact of familiarity for the scary movie tunes?


Checked out a few Figure videos https://www.youtube.com/user/DjFigureDjFigure/videos 

I really like what I've seen and heard so far (and I've already started building a playlist). Great tip!!!

Thanks again!


----------



## SkizeR

lazerhawk.. nuff said


----------



## Jfreak

Centipede by knife party is good. 

Look at datsik, Bassnectar and excision. Lots of good drops to be found


----------



## truckguy

I've always liked this one. 

https://youtu.be/IaDOVXPMF7Q


----------



## Grinder

SkizeR said:


> lazerhawk.. nuff said


Thank you!

It's definitely the right kind of vibe (and without Rap, which is good), but it's kind of light on the bass, and not quite "scary" (or extreme?) enough.


----------



## Grinder

Jfreak said:


> Centipede by knife party is good.
> 
> Look at datsik, Bassnectar and excision. Lots of good drops to be found


Thank you!

I liked Centipede a lot (and Bassnectar was F-ing brutal!), but Rap is no good for this application. I added Exision - Virus https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvUQ2Qjm8uM to my YouTube Halloween playlist.


----------



## SkizeR

Grinder said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's definitely the right kind of vibe (and without Rap, which is good), but it's kind of light on the bass, and not quite "scary" (or extreme?) enough.


Just go to that YouTube video and look at recomended artists.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinder

truckguy said:


> I've always liked this one.
> 
> https://youtu.be/IaDOVXPMF7Q


Thank you!

That's more like it (and straight to my YouTube Halloween playlist)!


----------



## truckguy

Marylin Manson Prelude(The Family Trip)
https://youtu.be/VNqJ6dskZxM

Not dubstep but it's creepy and has some low end towards the end of the song.


----------



## Grinder

SkizeR said:


> Just go to that YouTube video and look at recomended artists.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Yep, lots of interesting stuff there! Thanks!


----------



## Grinder

truckguy said:


> Marylin Manson Prelude(The Family Trip)
> https://youtu.be/VNqJ6dskZxM
> 
> Not dubstep but it's creepy and has some low end towards the end of the song.


I love it!

Thank you!


----------



## Jfreak

Found a few others

Flying spaghetti monster - doctor p 
Death by robot - feed me
Are you afraid of the dark - figure
Monsters revenge - figure

Figure has lots of good Halloween and bass heavy songs


----------



## sq2k1

Dance with the Dead - The Shape is a good album.... check out track 3. Her Ghost


----------



## Grinder

Thanks, guys! I'll check those out too.


----------



## Grinder

Jfreak said:


> Found a few others
> 
> Flying spaghetti monster - doctor p
> Death by robot - feed me
> Are you afraid of the dark - figure
> Monsters revenge - figure
> 
> Figure has lots of good Halloween and bass heavy songs


Yeah, Figure FTW! Thank you!

It's mostly Figure in my Halloween playlist so far (Figure - This is Halloween, The Witches revenge, and the two you recommended + Excision - virus, Kraddy Freakshow - ElysiumDreamsMix, Marilyn Manson - Prelude (The Family Trip) - Portrait of an American Family).


----------



## Grinder

sq2k1 said:


> Dance with the Dead - The Shape is a good album.... check out track 3. Her Ghost


Thank you for the suggestions!

I like a lot of that album, and it would be great if I were having a Halloween party. However, I'm looking for ominous/creepy/brutal "music," to more or less scare the S*** out of trick-or-treaters (all in good fun, of course). 

A lot of this album's tracks start off on the right note, but then they sort of shift into a more upbeat mode (major chords?). But track 1 "There's a Storm Coming" made the cut, as it has a sort of ominous "ethereal" sound (and I'm a sucker for the kind of heavy metal guitar harmonies that begin at 1:26).


----------



## Grinder

Toccata and Fugue in D Minor would be great, but I want more bass! I've been looking around on YouTube for a remix (or a version with more bass), but I have yet to find one that retains the ominous/somber feel of the pipe organ versions.

Pipe organ seems to be an ideal instrument for "scary bass-heavy music for Halloween," so I'd appreciate any suggestions in this regard as well.


----------



## DavidRam

This song is bass heavy, I don't know about scary, but it is quite eerie:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5BrpoG2Fb4


----------



## Orion525iT

Grinder said:


> I was looking for some "dub-step" with "heavy drops" (I'd heard OF this genre, but I really had no idea what it was - other than music with lots of low bass), to test a sub I'd recently converted from sealed to ported, and when I ran across this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iTpvhtdqZU&t=1021s it got me thinking...
> 
> Last Halloween I made a bloody-knife-wielding dummy, and had a some AtmosFX video clips in the living room window on a 48" flat screen, with the audio from the videos, along with a custom made audio mix of church bells, screams, groans, thunder, etc., playing from a hidden speaker between the porch and window.
> 
> Everyone seemed to enjoy it - scary and novel enough to be kewl for the adolescents (and us older "kids"), and more or less at the edge of too scary for the very young.
> 
> So, this year I plan to project AtmosFX stuff onto the front window (through an ordinary white bedsheet), to fill the whole window, for much more life-like imagery (along with the same dummy and audio).
> 
> ...Now, here's where the "scary" dub-step (or whatever one might call it) music comes in. I would play it in the garage (I have all of the necessary audio gear for the job), cutting much of the highs and mids (to keep neighborhood disturbance at an acceptable level, while keeping anyone from entering the garage) via the mostly-closed garage door.
> 
> I only listened to the first few tracks of the "mix" at the above YouTube link, and I thought the first track was the closest to what (I think) I'm looking for (I don't really know what I'm looking for, but that first track seemed like it might be the right sort of thing - in any case, it got me thinking about all this..).
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Sorry for the long post. If nothing else, maybe it will give someone an idea or two for their own Halloween extravaganza.



Perturbator
Lorn
Rone

Some crazy vids attached to those on Youtube if you want the whole A/V thing going on.


----------



## Grinder

DavidRam said:


> This song is bass heavy, I don't know about scary, but it is quite eerie:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5BrpoG2Fb4


Nice! It's got some _wicked_ bass. And, as you say, it is quite eerie. 

Thank you!


----------



## Orion525iT

Look up Popof too.


----------



## Grinder

Orion525iT said:


> Perturbator
> Lorn
> Rone
> 
> *Some crazy vids attached to those on Youtube if you want the whole A/V thing going on*.


Yeah, A/V would be great!

Lorn - Acid Rain (Official Music Video) FTW!!! I love it!!!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxg4C365LbQ

Now, if I only had an hour (or more) of videos like this one... Edit: I'd be all set! (and I'd have a crowd - of mostly fathers - in front of my house all night, LOL!)

Thank you!!


----------



## Grinder

Orion525iT said:


> Look up Popof too.


Will do.

Thanks!


----------



## Orion525iT

Ok, one more.

Boris Brejcha


----------



## Orion525iT

DavidRam said:


> This song is bass heavy, I don't know about scary, but it is quite eerie:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5BrpoG2Fb4


Nice!


----------



## Grinder

Orion525iT said:


> Ok, one more.
> 
> Boris Brejcha


Thank you!

The only problem with this one (as well as Popof, and many other suggestions) is that, while I generally like them, and they might have moments/parts that fit the bill for my Halloween playlist, those moments/parts are separated by much longer parts that seem too much like "ordinary" music (Rave or otherwise) for my purposes. 

...The thing is, I'll only have people's attention (trick-or-treaters and parents) for a few moments, as they pass (on the other side of the road) or approach our house (for candy); and in those few moments, I would like each of them to hear (and, ideally, see) something disturbing/startling/eerie. And since I plan to play everything straight from YouTube (without editing), I need it to be more or less constantly disturbing/startling/eerie (within responsible limits, of course, as I simply aim to entertain - not to in any way traumatize or agitate anyone. 

Edit: Having said that, I am thankful for the many great suggestions I've already received from you and many others in this thread!


----------



## sq2k1

Not sure how bass heavy it is, but as far as dark and ominous for Halloween goes, one of my all-time favorites is Night on Bald Mountain from Disney's Fantasia.


----------



## Grinder

sq2k1 said:


> Not sure how bass heavy it is, but as far as dark and ominous for Halloween goes, one of my all-time favorites is Night on Bald Mountain from Disney's Fantasia.


Thank you!

That's pretty cool! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLCuL-K39eQ

I like it a lot, but I'm thinking it might be a bit old fashioned for today's youth. I wish there were (or I could find) an HD widescreen version of this, and a modern mix of the soundtrack might be nice too (again, for the youngsters).


----------



## fcarpio

More dramatic than scary, but I think it should fit the bill.


----------



## Grinder

fcarpio said:


> More dramatic than scary, but I think it should fit the bill.


Thank you for the suggestion.

I'm pretty sure it would be more appealing to today's youth than the Night on Bald Mountain video's soundtrack (now, if there were an HD version of the Night on Bald Mountain video...).


However, until I see (and hear) something "better," I think I'll just continuously loop this video: "This is Halloween" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjJfeGSJi54&list=PLb5EM1Kj97baTvW45sPBo1hfFWjjtqzYu&index=1

...with special thanks to Lycancatt, for being the first to recommend this artist (called Figure). :2thumbsup:


----------



## slain93gsr




----------



## Grinder

slain93gsr said:


>


Thanks!

This would seem to fit the bill, but I'm thinking parts of it are a bit too graphic for some of the youngest trick-or-treaters (but maybe I'm more old fashioned than retro ). 

In any case, thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## Bayboy

A bit different from others that have been suggested, but in my opinion is one of the best, if not the best bass album of all time.... "Bass From The Krypt" album by Bassorcist (a.k.a. Debonaire) on the now defunct IBP label. Excellent sampling, real turntable scratching, effects are perfectly aligned with the album's theme, & well recorded for a bass album especially during that era.

A sample.....


----------



## Grinder

Bayboy said:


> A bit different from others that have been suggested, but in my opinion is one of the best, if not the best bass album of all time.... "Bass From The Krypt" album by Bassorcist (a.k.a. Debonaire) on the now defunct IBP label. Excellent sampling, real turntable scratching, effects are perfectly aligned with the album's theme, & well recorded for a bass album especially during that era.
> 
> A sample.....


That **** is Dope as ****!!! (sorry… couldn’t help myself, LOL)

I love it! It really is very good, for all of the reasons you mentioned. Maybe I can find the full album somewhere… If nothing else, this track will certainly be in my Halloween playlist!

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Bayboy

Grinder said:


> That **** is Dope as ****!!! (sorry… couldn’t help myself, LOL)
> 
> I love it! It really is very good, for all of the reasons you mentioned. Maybe I can find the full album somewhere… If nothing else, this track will certainly be in my Halloween playlist!
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



P.m. sent


----------



## Grinder

I ended up not playing any music, as I felt it would detract from the overall effect (thanks again, for all of the great suggestions!).

In any case, this year's Halloween decorations were a great success. The window effect blew everyone's mind, as no one had ever seen anything like it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUlmu4sH3aU&t=1s


Same goes for last year (below), though, this year's window effect brought it to another level.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH4l0bEm3uU


----------



## Grinder

Grinder said:


> I ended up not playing any music, as I felt it would detract from the overall effect (thanks again, for all of the great suggestions!).
> 
> In any case, this year's Halloween decorations were a great success. The window effect blew everyone's mind, as no one had ever seen anything like it!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUlmu4sH3aU&t=1s
> 
> 
> Same goes for last year (below), though, this year's window effect brought it to another level.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH4l0bEm3uU


For anyone who would like to know how I achieved the window effects: 

Last year (2016), it was simply a 40" LCD TV, wedged tight against the window, with:

https://atmosfx.com/collections/halloween/products/ghostly-apparitions Ghostly Apparitions "Ghoulish Girl"

In hindsight, I would have been much better off with a vertical orientation of the screen, as both horizontal and vertical versions of the video clips were included in the download, and the vertical images of Ghoulish Girl would have rendered much larger (and that much more impressive and lifelike).



This year (2017), I taped 4 mil plastic sheeting against the inner window pane, and then rear-projected: 

https://atmosfx.com/collections/halloween/products/night-stalkers Night Stalkers "Endless Nightmares"

BTW, those white horizontal "muntin bars" are sandwiched between the inner and outer window panes, allowing the plastic sheeting to evenly contact the inner window pane for optimal effect. Also, lots of fiddling and tweaking of the setup and VLC media player video adjustments (aspect ratio, brightness, contrast, color, to make it look as sharp and realistic as possible), especially considering the shape and (rather large 48” x 71”) size of the window (and commensurately large projection distance of nearly nine feet), and the relatively inexpensive 1.500-lumen LED projector (on the low end of the lumens scale, but fine for nighttime use. More lumens might have been better, but in this case, I think higher resolution - versus 480 x 800, IIRC - might have made more difference. In any case, I’m happy enough with the overall performance and results).

https://www.amazon.com/DBPOWER-T20-...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=FYX5432V4M10CRMQ3AR4

...and the same spooky sound effects mix as last year (however, this year, a vastly stronger and superior sound system made all the difference in the world!!!).

Questions? Comments? Suggestions?


----------

